# glamur / glamor (pronunciación)



## Guillermogustavo

La palabra _glamour_, aunque es extranjera, es de uso cotidiano en castellano (al menos en Argentina). Aunque está castellanizada *glamour* (se pronuncia como se escribe), en general se la sigue utilizando en su versión extranjera.

Debido a la teminación _our_, todos asumen que es francesa, y la pronuncian "glamur" (aguda).
En realidad, es inglesa; y se pronuncia "glámor".

El problema es que si uno la pronuncia bien, todos creen que uno la está pronunciando mal... Al punto que suelo pronunciarla "glamur", aun sabiendo que está mal....

¿Ustedes cómo la pronuncian?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues por aquí tal y como se escribe: glamour. También (pero muy coloquialmente) se dice de alguien que va "muy glamourosa".


----------



## Namarne

Guillermogustavo said:


> ¿Ustedes cómo la pronuncian?


Glamur. (Aguda). 

Saludos.


----------



## chics

Glamur (aguda) y glamuroso (llana).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Glamur y glamoroso, por acá.


----------



## Vampiro

ToñoTorreón said:


> Glamur y glamoroso, por acá.


Idem.
_


----------



## 0scar

El RAE dice que es una vocablo francés que viene del inglés.
Y en inglés se pronuncia _glámee_.


----------



## Vampiro

0scar said:


> El RAE dice que es una vocablo francés que viene del inglés.


Y al inglés llegó por los sajones, quienes a su vez lo habían adoptado de los francos, y así damos la vuelta completa.
 
_


----------



## 0scar

Lo que yo encuentro que glamour es lo mismo que gramática y viene del griego>latín>inglés>escocés


----------



## Calambur

Sólo aporto lo que dice el DUE "nuevo" (en el viejo no me fijé):


> *glamour *(ingl.; pronunc. [glamúr]) m. Encanto, atractivo: ‘Un desfile de moda con mucho glamour’.


----------



## ManPaisa

0scar said:


> El RAE dice que es una vocablo francés que viene del inglés.
> Y en inglés se pronuncia _glámee_.



_Glámee_ ? 
No en EE. UU. o Canadá.  Tampoco en el Reino Unido.  O por lo menos eso que escribiste no representa de manera alguna la pronunciación británica /ˈglæm.ər / (la vocal final es una _schwa_ prolongada, no doble e).

En Colombia, _glamúr_ y _glamuroso.

_


Calambur said:


> Sólo aporto lo que dice el DUE "nuevo" (en el viejo no me fijé):


El "viejo" no lo recoge. O por lo menos no mi "el viejo".


----------



## Pinairun

En el DPD:



> *Glamur*
> Adaptación gráfica propuesta para la voz inglesa _glamour,_ introducida en español a través del francés, que significa ‘encanto sofisticado’: _«Puede que ella le ponga a la cosa más glamur y yo más concentración»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.3.96).
> El adjetivo derivado es _glamuroso_ (‘que tiene glamur’). También es admisible el uso de _glamor,_ variante formal que existe también en inglés: _«Ningún escritor ha tenido tanto éxito como West en destruir el viejo mito romántico del glamor de Hollywood»_ (Ruffinelli _Infamias_ [Ur. 1981]). Su derivado, _glamoroso,_ se prefiere a _glamuroso_ en el español de América. Debe evitarse la forma híbrida *_glamouroso_.


 
Por aquí siempre había oído "glamur" y "glamurosa".

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

ToñoTorreón said:


> Glamur y glamoroso, por acá.



Igual por Sonora.


----------



## Janis Joplin

ToñoTorreón said:


> Glamur y glamoroso, por acá.



También por acá. 

Aunque tiene cierto sentido lógico glamuroso, jamás he escuchado que se diga así.


----------



## Calambur

En el DRAE (edición 22a., año 2001):


> *glamouroso**, sa* o *glamuroso**, sa**.*
> *1. *adj. Que tiene _glamour._


En el DPD:


> *Glamur*
> ...Su derivado, _glamoroso,_ se prefiere a _glamuroso_ en el español de América. Debe evitarse la forma híbrida *_glamouroso_.


En el DRAE:


> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*glamuroso**, sa**.*
> *1. *adj. Que tiene _glamour._





> *Artículo nuevo.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*glamoroso**, sa**.*
> *1. *adj. *glamuroso.*


Lema de la santa RAE: LIMPIA FIJA Y DA ESPLENDOR.
No me queda claro: ¿qué cosas fija?
¿Creerán estos tipos que uno puede estar aprendiendo el léxico cada 9 ó 10 años?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Calambur said:


> Lema de la santa RAE: LIMPIA FIJA Y DA ESPLENDOR.
> No me queda claro: ¿qué cosas fija?



Es que ese es el lema de la Real Academia de la Higiene...


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Acá en Argentina es "glamur" y "glamoroso".

Lo que al final no me queda claro es si la palabra existe en el idioma francés. Mi modesto diccionario francés-español no la incluye; lo cual es llamativo -incluso en un diccionario pequeño- habida cuenta de la importancia del término.

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas.


----------



## jazyk

No está en este tampoco, que es bastante completo. Pero los franceses lo usan.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La etimología del inglés _glamour_ es enrevesadísima. En este enlace puedes encontrar, en francés, en las páginas 8 y 9 una explicación cabal. Para no aburrir, deriva de _grammaire_, pero en su uso en el campo semántico de la magia. _Grammaire_, además de _gramática_, hacía alusión a la comprensión de textos difíciles, de ahí pasó a designar la capacidad de leer _textos mágicos_ y usar _conjuros_ en el inglés medieval por influencia del francés normando. El _glamour_ actual (pronunciado a la francesa en español, [glamur]), viene del lenguaje del cine de Hollywood y designa ese algo encantador y subyugante del cine y de sus estrellas. Como ves es una palabra que ha dado más vueltas que una peonza.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Lema de la santa RAE: LIMPIA FIJA Y DA ESPLENDOR.
> No me queda claro: ¿qué cosas fija?
> ¿Creerán estos tipos que uno puede estar aprendiendo el léxico cada 9 ó 10 años?


 


Valeria Mesalina said:


> Es que ese es el lema de la Real Academia de la Higiene...


Les juro que a mi me suena a publicidad de un limpiador de cocina.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Guillermogustavo said:


> Lo que al final no me queda claro es si la palabra existe en el idioma francés. Mi modesto diccionario francés-español no la incluye; lo cual es llamativo -incluso en un diccionario pequeño- habida cuenta de la importancia del término.



La palabra _glamour_ no existe oficialmente en francés.
El diccionario de la Academia Francesa no la recoge.
El _Tesoro de la Lengua Francesa _dice que no tiene equivalente en francés.
Wikipedia (en francés) dice que es un anglicismo.
Sin embargo existe la edición francesa de la revista Glamour y Google (en francés) da muchos resultados para el término. 

Y todos que pensábamos que el glamour venía de Francia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La verdad, dada la manga ancha que muestra últimamente la Irreal no sé por qué no españoliza el término en _glamur_ (en correspondencia con _glamuroso/glamoroso_). Si españoliza _yóquey_ y _güisqui_, no veo por que no lo hace con _glamour_. La Academia Francesa es una institución más seria y coherente, y por lo tanto más fiable. En la Irreal parece que hay varias manos actuando en total desconexión. Un caos. Por ser un poco malvado, la entrada de Pérez Reverte (¡_meigas fóra_!) marcó un antes y un después en la historia de la institución.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> La Academia Francesa es una institución más seria y coherente, y por lo tanto más fiable. En la Irreal parece que hay varias manos actuando en total desconexión. Un caos. Por ser un poco malvado, la entrada de Pérez Reverte -¡_meigas fóra_!- marcó un antes y un después en la historia de la institución)



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

Con la incorporación de esa _meiga_, perdieron cualquier _glamour_ que acaso alguna vez pudieron tener.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

En definitiva, es palabra inglesa.

Según tengo entendido, aunque no puedo dar detalles, allá por la Edad Media, los aún rústicos ingleses tenían un complejo de inferioridad cultural respecto de Francia, un gran faro de civilización.
Así como nosotros hoy día nos llenamos de palabras provenientes de USA, los ingleses copiaban todo lo que provenía de Francia. Por ello, afrancesaron la grafía de sus palabras. _Harb*o*r_ pasó a ser _harb*ou*r_, _cent*er*_ pasó a ser _cent*re*_, etc... (pero manteniendo la pronunciación original inglesa). 
En la actualidad, se dice (o, mejor dicho, se escribe) _harbour_ y _centre_ en Inglaterra, y _harbor_ y _center_ en USA.
Posiblemente haya sucedido lo mismo con _glamor_, que pasó a escribirse _glamour, _manteniendo su pronunciación inglesa.

En definitiva, ¿cómo lo digo...?


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Según tengo entendido, aunque no puedo dar detalles, allá por la Edad Media, los aún rústicos ingleses tenían un complejo de inferioridad cultural respecto de Francia, un gran faro de civilización.


El francés en su versión normanda entra en Inglaterra con la conquista normanda y fue el idioma de la corte y de los nobles durante varios siglos y como lengua de prestigio llenó de latinismos la lengua anglo-sajona.


----------



## 0scar

Así es, en la época de Robin Hood se hablaba francés pero sospecho que los latinismos llegaron con los romanos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No, los latinismos del inglés llegan en masa por el francés normando. Puede haber algún latinismo anterior, pero en las lenguas célticas anteriores a la invasión anglo-sajona.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> No, los latinismos del inglés llegan en masa por el francés normando. Puede haber algún latinismo anterior, pero en las lenguas célticas anteriores a la invasión anglo-sajona.


Exacto.  Inglaterra poca influencia tenía de la época de los romanos cuando llegaron los normandos. Lo que se hablaba en 1066 era inglés medieval ('Middle English'), una evolución de los dialectos de los anglosajones que habían llegado del continente algunos siglos antes. Después de la invasión de Guillermo el Conquistador, el pueblo continuó hablando inglés y los altos estratos de la sociedad francés normando. Con el tiempo, la artistocracia dejó el francés y el inglés sobrevivió, como 'Modern English',  con una fuerte impronta francesa.

Sin embargo, nada de esto tiene que ver con _glamour_.  El término nos viene del francés, que lo presta a su vez del inglés, lengua en la cual aparecen registros de la palabra por primera vez en 1720.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Es creíble la teoría de que "glamour" (o _glamer_) es una corrupción de "grammar" con origen en Escocia en el XVIII?

Saludos


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Y todos que pensábamos que el glamour venía de Francia.


 
Sólo muestra cómo de arraigada está nuestra asociación de los franceses con lo fisno.


----------



## chics

El origen de la palabra será interesante para los filólogos, pero nadia va a dejar de pronunciar la palabra tal como lo hace, en castellano, claro, por enterarse de que venga de una lengua u otra.

A mí también me gustaría que en los diccionarios apareciera a estas alturas _glamur_ en ver de _glamour_, y si es posible antes de que acepten _glam_.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

ManPaisa:

Sí, ahora recuerdo lo de Guillermo el Conquistador y el comienzo de la dinastía normanda. Ésa podría ser la causa de los vocablos ingleses afrancesados.

En cuanto a _glamour_, al final lo correcto parece ser pronunciarlo "glamur", puesto que nos llega del inglés actual a través del francés, aunque oficialmente no existe en este idioma. 

Bueno, de a poco vamos llegando a algo. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Calambur

Guillermogustavo said:


> En cuanto a _glamour_, al final lo correcto parece ser pronunciarlo "glamur",...


Parece que el DPD te va dando la razón:


> *glamur*. Adaptación gráfica propuesta para la voz inglesa _glamour,_ introducida en español a través del francés, que significa ‘encanto sofisticado’: _«Puede que ella le ponga a la cosa más glamur y yo más concentración»_ (_Mundo_ [Esp.] 3.3.96).


Sin embargo, piensan mantener la grafía _glamour_:





> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​_*glamour*_*.*
> (Voz francesa, y esta del ingl. _glamour_).
> 
> *1. *m. Encanto sensual que fascina.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Es creíble la teoría de que "glamour" (o _glamer_) es una corrupción de "grammar" con origen en Escocia en el XVIII?
> 
> Saludos



Así lo dicen todos los diccionarios etimológicos de inglés que he consultado.  Pero viene del escocés _grammayre_ que es una alteración del inglés _grammar_, con el sentido medieval de _erudición_, sobre todo en lo referente a las ciencias ocultas. Ver aquí y aquí.


----------



## chics

Qué interesante, esto explica el estilo estético (la erudición igual es más subjetiva, musicalmente hablando) "glam rock" de Bowie, M. Manson, Alaska, etc. 



> Sin embargo, piensan mantener la grafía _glamour_:
> Citation:
> *Artículo enmendado.*
> *Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​_*glamour*_*.*
> (Voz francesa, y esta del ingl. _glamour_).
> 
> *1. *m. Encanto sensual que fascina.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Grr... :'-(


----------



## Södertjej

Interesante el origen de la palabra que desconocía. Así que glamour y grimorio (que yo también pensé que venía del francés) tienen un origen común. Eso justifica la moda de las brujas glamurosas, pero no resulta contradictorio con la percepción antigua de viejas espantosas con verrugas.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> Así lo dicen todos los diccionarios etimológicos de inglés que he consultado. Pero viene del escocés _grammayre_ que es una alteración del inglés _grammar_, con el sentido medieval de _erudición_, sobre todo en lo referente a las ciencias ocultas. Ver aquí y aquí.


 
Muchas gracias por los enlaces, ManPaisa.


----------



## elisabetb

Hola, ¿qué tal? Yo siempre escribí glamourosa/o, pero veo que nada que ver. Como la palabra es glamour... la manera correcta de escribir, me refiero, porque no se escribe glamur en seco, obviamente.

[Por favor, respeten las normas de ortografía y puntuación. Gracias]


----------



## Lamarimba

Lo que hoy por hoy dice el DLE es:

_glamur
Del fr. glamour, y este del ingl. glamour.

1. m. Encanto sensual que fascina._

Y el Panhispánico de dudas:

*glamur*_. Adaptación gráfica propuesta para la voz inglesa glamour, introducida en español a través del francés, que significa ‘encanto sofisticado’: «Puede que ella le ponga a la cosa más glamur y yo más concentración» (Mundo [Esp.] 3.3.96). El adjetivo derivado es glamuroso (‘que tiene glamur’). También es admisible el uso de glamor, variante formal que existe también en inglés: «Ningún escritor ha tenido tanto éxito como West en destruir el viejo mito romántico del glamor de Hollywood» (Ruffinelli Infamias [Ur. 1981]). Su derivado, glamoroso, se prefiere a glamuroso en el español de América. Debe evitarse la forma híbrida 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





glamouroso.
_

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Penyafort

Glamur es correcto y, de hecho, la forma aconsejada por la RAE. La forma _glamour _también es correcta pero aparece en el DRAE en cursiva, por lo que la interpreta como voz extranjera.

PD: No dudo de que entrara en España a finales de los 70 por conducto del francés. Sin embargo, en el CREA, la primera mención es de una obra publicada en Argentina, donde sale entrecomillada la expresión "glamour girl", de claro origen inglés.


----------



## paolaramirez

Nunca la he escuchado en español como se escribe, siempre la he escuchado "glamur".


----------

